# Introduction.......



## missyjane38 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello all and I am excited to find this website..... I have not started breeding and I am not sure if I am going to go this route or not. There is a need for it in my area because I live in VT and the only place to get mice around here is to drive 30 miles south. It really is too far if all you need is a mouse. I have a need for mice due to a pet ball python that will not eat frozen. I haven't given up trying but its sad to throw away uneaten mice. 
Anyways, anyone know of breeders in the VT area? Or any suggestions? Thank you!

Melissa


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome to the forum


----------



## Mary-Anne (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## missyjane38 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you everyone for greetings!


----------

